# Only A Few More Days!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Some of you may remember that i was contemplating buying a second, identical cage for the tiels so i could go DIY and put them together as one big cage!  Well i did end up ordering the second cage, and i went into the pet shop today for a progress check and they finally put their order in with the company my cage is coming from and the cage should be here within days! I'm so excited! My friend and I (this was during a class break, we weren't wagging, hehe) went to the hard ware shop today and got the extra pieces i need to make my plan work, so now i'm just waiting on the cage! I'm very excited!

I found some SS food bowls too which i like the look of. I have some similar already but they just hook onto the cage bars, while the ones i was eyeing off while i was at the pet shop today screw onto the bars wherever you want to put them (rather than requiring horizontal bars). This would be great because i was rearranging the cage the other day and found that placing the bowls near perches became annoying to plan because of the need for horizontal bars, and this won't be a problem with the new type AND my little diva Cookie won't be able to protest at the choice of food in her bowls and empty them all over the floor.  They're $5 each but i think i'm feeling just rich enough to buy 4 at the same time i buy the cage.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Woohoo!! It's going to be busy, busy, busy in your house when that cage arrives. You'll have to have a naming ceremony for the new house "Tiel Towers" or "Cockatiel Cottage"


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope the cages go together alright, that is going to be one big cage! :lol: I think they are going to love it!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am looking forward to seeing the finished project when your done


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I got both those style food dishes they're great  i get a 5 oz for 1.99 and a 10 oz for 2.99  we've bought the store OUT of those sizes and they only re order them once a year - & I need several more LOL very small privatly owned pet store w/ no pets (that's why i started shopping there - didn't have to worry about bringing home a bird lol)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> I got both those style food dishes they're great  i get a 5 oz for 1.99 and a 10 oz for 2.99  we've bought the store OUT of those sizes and they only re order them once a year - & I need several more LOL very small privatly owned pet store w/ no pets (that's why i started shopping there - didn't have to worry about bringing home a bird lol)


:rofl: The place i'm buying this cage from is pet free too...other than some scorpions they have at the moment but it's safe to say i am NOT tempted to bring those home.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like your plan is coming together  Can't wait to see it when you are finished


----------



## sammy2850 (Aug 24, 2007)

oh i need them bowls lol my two brats are always emptying the bowls.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I think I need to invest in those bowls as well, last night not sure if it was Minnie or Lee knocked of one of the extra bowl I had hanging up and sent Minnie into a freak out after I had covered them took me a good few minutes to get her calmed down.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Look what i have!!









Everything is in my room and ready to be put together now, i'll get to work either tonight after school or tomorrow!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Woohoo! I see you have a little helper there as well.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I was going to wait until tomorrow but the idea of cage parts sitting un-assembled was too much for me to bear!  I now have the cages up to the furthest point before putting them together, all i need to do tomorrow is take the side off the old cage and put them together! I'm telling you now it is going to be GREAT!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats! I'm sure it will be great.

Take photos.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I am not surprised you can't wait, it will be so big, looks like your little helper can't wait either! :lol: Be sure to post some pitures when your done!! :thumbu:


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

My project is complete!! 

Here's what i did last night:

















You can see the board it's sitting on is zip tied onto the stand, i was shaking and pushing at it to test for stability. 

And today i have..... *drumroll please*









Empty.









Decorated! 

It's large enough that Snickers is flying from perch to perch (he's too clumsy to climb yet), and all the tiels are loving it!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I forgot to mention before that despite it's size it's easy enough for me, on my own, to push it forward, back, and side to side. I had originally thought i wouldn't be able to get it stable enough to move without two people, so i'm really happy!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice Job Bea it looks great


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow great job :thumbu: Those are some lucky tiels


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

That looks really good, well done. I'm sure all your tiely babies will love it.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow!! I didn't think it was going to be that big! :thumbu: It sounds like Snickers is loving it already, there is so much space for them all!!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow! A Cockatiel Mansion!

It looks great.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

how much were those cages... and were you ge them... 

really nice spacious cage... I might be looking into that DIY proyect hehe


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow Wow Wow, Very nice. I don't think i'll ever buy another double cage haha, just use your idea. I bet they are loving the room


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I paid $195 for the first cage, then found the same cage for $150 elsewhere. I got them both locally (i've been scared off buying cages online).


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

T hey look fantastic I bet you babys are loving them


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

Bea said:


> I paid $195 for the first cage, then found the same cage for $150 elsewhere. I got them both locally (i've been scared off buying cages online).


LOL... I know... unfortunately if I want one that´s the only way for me to get one like that... but I can attempt doing something similar to cages found locally....

I saw a 20x20x20 for like 20.... LOL... so many 20´s.... and I could try a lil modification like you did...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

As long as a side panel can come off easily and the sides are flat, it would be extremely easy to do!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

actually I would have to cut it and "paste" it together.... but I´m still figuring things out as not to leave any pointy wires that can be dangerous and propense to cuts...


----------

